# Problemi per Calabria. C'è Gabbia.



## admin (15 Aprile 2022)

DAZN: problemi allo stomaco per Calabria nel riscaldamento. Potrebbe giocare Gabbia.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Aprile 2022)

Che c'entra Gabbia con Calabria? Spostano Kalulu a destra?


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2022)

In panchina


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2022)

Adesso pure nel riscaldamento


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Aprile 2022)

Se vabbè. Piove sul bagnato


----------



## neversayconte (15 Aprile 2022)

che rottame santo dio


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In panchina


Con Florenzi fuori e anche Calabria, Kalulu diventa terzino e Gabbia centrale titolare. A meno che non mette Saele come terzino destro ma ci credo poco.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Aprile 2022)

Non una grande perdita,ultimamente dopo l'infortunio ha sempre fatto abbastanza pietà.
E ha sulla coscienza 3 palle goal contro Napoli,Bologna e Torino sprecate malamente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Con Florenzi fuori e anche Calabria, Kalulu diventa terzino e Gabbia centrale titolare. A meno che non mette Saele come terzino destro ma ci credo poco.


Si sta scaldando Gabbia


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si sta scaldando Gabbia


Ma il miracolo di Pasqua noi mai?


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Aprile 2022)

calabria è veramente di cristallo.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> DAZN: problemi per Calabria nel riscaldamento. Potrebbe giocare Gabbia.


Ma metti saele terzino, santo dio.


----------



## koti (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> DAZN: problemi per Calabria nel riscaldamento. Potrebbe giocare Gabbia.


Calabria il solito rottame marcio. Alla fine quelli che si infortunano sono sempre i soliti guarda caso.


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Aprile 2022)

Quindi in una settimana

Romagnoli
Florenzi
Calabria
Bennacer
Rebic
Ibrahimovic
Castillejo

vergogna


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Quindi in una settimana
> 
> Romagnoli
> Florenzi
> ...


Bennacer gioca oggi... :O Ibra non fa testo, è fermo da gennaio...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Aprile 2022)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Quindi in una settimana
> 
> Romagnoli
> Florenzi
> ...



Perchè vergogna?
E' da 3 anni che ci portiamo dietro i millemila infortunati.

nessuno ha fatto nulla,i colpevoli sono sempre al loro posto,evidentemente ci va non bene ma benissimo così


----------



## folletto (15 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma metti saele terzino, santo dio.



Quello ha un braccino.......ha la mano attaccata alla spalla, oltre a Diaz titolare e Theo mezzala non va, "magate" esaurite


----------



## Swaitak (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> DAZN: problemi per Calabria nel riscaldamento. Potrebbe giocare Gabbia.


next level, infortunio nel riscaldamento


----------



## Solo (15 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma metti saele terzino, santo dio.


Salame non sa neanche attaccare, figurati difendere...


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Bennacer gioca oggi... :O Ibra non fa testo, è fermo da gennaio...


Si lo so di Ismael, parlo della settimana da pre-Torino-Milan


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè vergogna?
> E' da 3 anni che ci portiamo dietro i millemila infortunati.
> 
> nessuno ha fatto nulla,i colpevoli sono sempre al loro posto,evidentemente ci va non bene ma benissimo così


Quello che dico da un paio di anni quasi........


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Salame non sa neanche attaccare, figurati difendere...


E che ti devi difendere...
Il problema è davanti.


----------



## Nomaduk (15 Aprile 2022)

molto bene. kalulu deve diventare terzino titolare con botman e fikayo centrali. difesa perfetta.


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> DAZN: problemi allo stomaco per Calabria nel riscaldamento. Potrebbe giocare Gabbia.


.


----------



## Kayl (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> DAZN: problemi allo stomaco per Calabria nel riscaldamento. Potrebbe giocare Gabbia.


sia lodata la diarrea!


----------

